# المنتديات الأردنية > المنتدى العسكري الاردني >  موسيقات القوات المسلحة الأردنية

## معاذ ملحم

*موسيقات القوات المسلحة الأردنية*  



*إبداع متواصل ..*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*موسيقى رائعة لقواتنا المسلحة ، نظام وانضباط و إبداع ، مقطع رائع ومميز ، الله يعطيك ألف عافية .*

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

مبدعين ..

مشكور معاذ على نشر المقطع  :Smile:

----------


## rand yanal

إختيار رااااااااااااائع شكرا معاذ  :Smile:

----------


## طوق الياسمين

*مشكور معاذ ملحم*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

*أشكر كل من نور صفحتي ها هنا .. إقتباسات متميزة من أقلامكم الرائعه .. لكم خالص ودي وإحترامي على ما قدمتموه من كلام رائع ومتميز ...*

 :Eh S(17):  :Eh S(17):  :Eh S(17):

----------

